# My Lady Caught a Couple of Nice Reds Murrells Inlet SC



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Way to go!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice reds!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Very cool! Is that the typical color for redfish up there? They seem to be a little more silver than I would expect.


----------



## suhmoszetaetatheta (Jun 23, 2013)

Murrells Inlet is very salty with its proximity to the ocean, water is very clean, these fish were caught within 2 miles of the open ocean. I believe this is why they are more of a silver color. I am probably wrong but all the reds I've caught here are this color vs the redder hue that I get with fish I catch in Jax. The fish are much less slimy than the ones I've caught in Florida. No expert here but I have noticed the more brackish the redder. All I really know is they are beautiful fish no matter what the color


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> Very cool! *Is that the typical color for redfish up there?* They seem to be a little more silver than I would expect.


Yes.

No.

The color changes dramatically in SC. Always loved the LA inshore reds for their dark red color but, , the other day, I hunted down some local fish in 6" of water that I initially thought were otters because of how dark they were. Dark, dark, dark!

That silver color is VERY typical, though.

Now... back to what is really important.  

BEAUTIFUL first red fish by your girl, zeta.


----------



## sovan01 (May 14, 2013)

I'm going to school at Coastal Carolina if you ever need a fishing buddy! Just let me know and I'll chip in for some gas!


----------



## suhmoszetaetatheta (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi fish fighter, I'll let you know, right now I can't keep her off the boat and 3 on my boat would not be fun.


----------

